# Re-play Box Office



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't been able to figure out why they replay these old movies at the box office, when 15 years later a new one is coming out. For instance, Jurassic Park. 

Why in the heck would I pay $12 to see a movie I can watch on any major streaming sight for free? 

Most people, I feel, if they saw the original and like it would go to the theater to see the new one anyhow. 

Who's walking around like "Jurassic Park? What's that?"


----------



## Steelman (Apr 11, 2013)

It's all part of the 3-D kick. 

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of the current 3-D movie technology. I'll save my cash for other things.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Steelman said:


> It's all part of the 3-D kick.
> 
> Personally, I'm not a huge fan of the current 3-D movie technology. I'll save my cash for other things.


That makes sense. I forgot it was in 3-D. Still though, I went and looked a some $3K 3D TV. I put on the glasses and watched it, and nothing happened. It looked like a blurry TV to me. 

I don't understand the hype.


----------



## BeachinXJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Vin said:


> That makes sense. I forgot it was in 3-D. Still though, I went and looked a some $3K 3D TV. I put on the glasses and watched it, and nothing happened. It looked like a blurry TV to me.
> 
> I don't understand the hype.


It's possible the glasses were broken, or they were passive and the TV requires Active, etc. Happens a lot at retail stores. It shouldn't look blurry really. But that could happen depending on content. The TV can't always interpolate.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

No kidding. Yeah, it was weak whatever it was. Turned me off to the whole thing.


----------

